# Visual Basic > Reporting >  crystal report 9 or 11

## shukla

Hellow everyone,
I have designed one report, contains rate of specific item which is called directly from my database.
but some if else conditions are there to calculate value which is qty accepted multiply by rate with some conditions also.Hence i have added one formula field which is to calculate value for each record.
Then final sum if displayed at the bottum of report for sum of that formulated field.

Now, everything is ok with this.
Main issue is what i want is the final total value i want to save in my database different table.
Hence after showing this report, can i get the sum of this displayed calculated field through coding?
I am using vb6.0(i know it's little bit older by all old projects are done in that)
Pls suggest is it possible or not..

----------


## jdc2000

You should not need Crystal Reports for this.  Just use the same formula or calculations that Crystal Reports is using, but in VB6 to get and update the value in question.

----------

